# RIP Lightning



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this. My heart aches for you... I cannot even imagine. Run free, Brutus and Lightning. Know that they are playing together at the bridge. 
I have lost a golden much before her time at age 5. It is so hard to see them go so soon when they are that young.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry . . .hugs to you. I can't imagine how that feels.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry.....I can't fathom losing one of my boys at such a young age.

RIP Lightning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary Jean. How unfair to lose him so young, and two so close together is heart rending. Tears for you and hugs being sent to you.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry! This week seems to be a hard week for a good number of people. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If they lived long life you miss them because you used to have them around. 
If they were sick before they were gone you get attached to them nursing them. 
If they leave young you feel life cheated on them and you. 
If they leave sudden it feels like a nightmare. 
And no matter how it happened it always hurts deep and hard.
Losing two great dogs in very short time double the pain.

I am so sorry you lost your boy at such a young age. It is not fare at all. 
Run free sweet Lightning, you will be missed forever.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the sudden loss of lightening at such a young age. I can't even imagine how terrible to loose 2 so close together. So sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses of Brutus and Lightning, my thoughts are with you. I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you and your family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so heartaching- to lose two, and one a youngster. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to say I am sorry to hear of this newest loss of yours. May both live long and strong in your hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary Jean*

Mary Jean

I am oh, so, very, very, sorry about Brutus and Lightning. My heart just aches for you. I am praying for your whole family.

My hubby and I have lost two dogs six weeks apart, and it is so sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your husband much strength.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know the pain, as does everyone here. 

Pat


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Lightning, too young to have gone from your lives.

Run free and sleep softly Lightning


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so very sorry....;-(


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sad to hear that you lost your two dogs Brutus and Lightning, and so close together must be extremely difficult for you. We lost our 3 year old golden 6 weeks ago and it's very hard to deal with. It's terrible losing a dog at any age, but it's even more painful when they're young. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Lightening. I lost my 4 year old golden retriever 3 weeks ago suddenly and know the pain you are going through. It's truly torture.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow...so much to deal with.....my thoughts are with you....RIP sweet boys!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Brutus and Lightening. It's heartbreaking to lose them both so close. Thinking of you....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's so hard losing two of them back to back. I went through this last year. I wish I had the right words to take away the pain.


----------

